# Needing a machinist



## cdrake261 (Sep 11, 2011)

I'm needing a heatsink made from aluminum for my maglite build to hold my LED driver, I'm still working on the AutoCAD drawing but made a 3D modeling that I had in mind. it's a 34.2mm by 28mm piece, wondering if I can get a quote...

Here's what I'm talking about:


----------



## rmteo (Sep 11, 2011)

Submit the 3D part (you don't need a 2D drawing) here http://www.firstcut.com/ and you can have a quote in a matter of hours - and a CNC cut part in a 3-5 days.


----------



## cdrake261 (Sep 11, 2011)

rmteo said:


> Submit the 3D part (you don't need a 2D drawing) here http://www.firstcut.com/ and you can have a quote in a matter of hours - and a CNC cut part in a 3-5 days.


 
You used them before?


----------



## rmteo (Sep 11, 2011)

cdrake261 said:


> You used them before?


 Yes. I have also used their other entity (www.protomold.com) to make injection molded plastic parts. They are a very well set up and professional outfit.


----------



## cdrake261 (Sep 12, 2011)

I just requested a quote, however, I still would like to get other quotes if anybody is willing to make it


----------

